# Diagnosis coding guideline for diabetes complication nec codes



## stephsaylor30@yahoo.com (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm hoping someone can clarify how to appropriately assign diabetes complication nec codes.  I've reviewed the chapter guidelines, "with" guidelines, and "nec" guidelines and still don't feel clear.  I attended an ICD10 update where the presenter stated that if an ICD10 code exists for the complication then the nec complication code is not to be used based on "nec" guidelines.  The example she gave was diabetes with cellulitis.  Most of us in the class thought we should report E11.628 and the appropriate cellulitis code.  But the presenter said that since cellulitis is classified elsewhere in the ICD10 manual it's inappropriate to use E11.628 since it's an "nec" code.  She sited a Coding Clinic article where this coding scenario was addressed.  If that is the case, when would you ever report a diabetes nec code?  Can anyone shed some light on this for me?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 25, 2018)

first you start with the index.. look for diabetes  then type 1 or type 2.. then under the indented term with look for the condition.  cellulitis is not listed but other skin conditions is listed and it leads you to the E10 or E11.628 code.  when the index leads you that codes then you will use it.  if the provider documents any condition as being due to the diabetes and there is not specific code for that condition in the diabetes realm then you would use the NEC choice.  I am afraid the instructor was slightly confused.


----------

